# firefox 6 link broken



## mdg (Aug 19, 2011)

Just updated firefox to firefox 6.  Seems the link
to the executable is broken (points to nowhere in the ports dir).
Found an executable in /usr/local/lib/firefox/ and that
seems to work.  Anyone else noticed this.

Running Free BSD 7.3 stable.

mdg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2011)

```
$ pkg_info -IX firefox
firefox-6.0,1       Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
```


```
$ which firefox
/usr/local/bin/firefox
```


```
$ ls -al /usr/local/bin/firefox
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  30 Aug 17 03:55 /usr/local/bin/firefox -> /usr/local/lib/firefox/firefox
```

That's what it installs.


----------

